# Dog Show Northiam Village Hall East Sussex Sunday 28th november 10.30am



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi i,ve left it to last minute so kinds stuck but been invited to a dog show in northiam east sussex this coming sunday and the first class is for best dog dressed as a pantomime character, really needs cheap ideas for costumes you can make on your own or buy cheap at short notice for a male German Shephard Cross. Theres also classes for best xmas decorated dog lead and xmas decorated dog coat.

Full Details are Fun christmas dog show, Sunday 28th November, Northiam Village Hall, Frewen Close, Main Road, TN31 6RA. Registration from 10am, judging from 11am. , £1 per class, Christmas Pantomine Theme. Schuedule: 01424456396

Also see the link below

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150114353139937&set=o.124083180946106


----------

